# I'm so excited.



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a little premature.

But tonight I applied for a finance package at a local Lexus Franchise for a beautiful 2.0 TFSI '59 plate TT. I've been a Honda Type-R fan for the past 7 years, but the last one I bought (to replace a stolen one) was an absolute pig. After a 120d Test drive, Scirocco and a new Fiesta ST, nothing really got under my skin like the Civic. Then I drove the TT and I was blown away. Build quality, performance, cabin ambience and the ride is fantastic. I purposefully looked for the 17" wheels, I've had more than enough crashing about for one lifetime, found a lovely dark blue, and got the suede/leather interior combo. I brought the family back and the kids found it a hoot in the back (9 & 11 so small enough to fit.. now).

2013 was not the best year for us, If this Audi is half as good as it appears then 2014 will be my year!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  enjoy your new TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along 

Good choice of car, mine is 59 plate 2.0 TFSI too


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

spike said:


> Welcome along
> 
> Good choice of car, mine is 59 plate 2.0 TFSI too


Thanks, I'm wishing this week away waiting for it.

:roll:


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Approved - I pick it up Thursday night. I'll be a legit forum member very soon....

Albeit not soon enough.

Only got the memory of the test drive to keep me going through the next 4 days. Not sure how I'll cope!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

